
Meet Lois Whitman, The Poster Child For Everything Wrong With PR  - dell9000
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/18/meet-lois-whitman-the-poster-child-for-everything-wrong-with-pr/
======
lacker
I'm not sure why TechCrunch thinks their readers care about how the PR
industry works.

